# My Altima SE-R



## AltimateSER (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

BADASS!! :idhitit:


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the A-SER


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

yeah that thing is damn nice. i love the se-r rims.


----------

